# Replacement Cleat Plate for Mavic Shoe?



## lnd (Jan 3, 2005)

Stripped a bolt hole on a Mavic Zxellium shoe. It's the threaded insert confirmed, not the bolt. Are the steel inserts universal for all 3-bolt shoes, and any idea where to get these?

I know there's a bit of surgery entailed beneath the insole to access the plate, but don't want to cannibalize an old shoe that's still bring used. Any knowledge out three? Many thanks.


----------

